# Melvin Guillard / Rick Davis UFC 60 knockout avatar request please!



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

If anybody can make me an avatar of any size, of the overhand right knocout of Melvin Guillard Rick davis fight at UFC 60, i would greatly appreciate it!!! Rep will be given!!!!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know if you saw my newest creation...but you're Melvin Guillard in it - so this works out perfect...


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

where is it?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> where is it?


The .gif, or my greatest creation?

The .gif is in the post right above yours, and where you as Melvin Guillard is in my signature.


----------

